# Hydroquinone



## Dr. Poe (Jan 3, 2012)

Hydroquinone; a reagent known to single out gold ions for reduction to metal. Also used to bleach brown skin.
Hydroquinone is found in autumn leaf colors, coffee, and black walnut husks.
Ever seen a coffee stain that looked so much like gold? Clean the stain with HCl and a drop of bleach. Try the stannous test on the solution. Watch it turn mauve purple. Not every time of course, but often enough to amaze. 
Hydroquinone is very expensive depending on it's purity, but easily extracted from walnut husks. If you know any organic chemistry. Here in the Blue Ridge/Smoky Mountain area wells are drilled deep for drinking water. Through limestone and slate into quartz vugs and caverns filled with water filtered by sandstones. Nuggets are extremely rare here as also are gold flakes and grains. However, we live in a nano-gold bonanza, some ores exceeding a hundred ounces troy per ton.
I'm not starting a gold rush. The gold rush here was started by the International California Mining Journal back in the early 1990's. Golden coffee stains from the hydroquinone in coffee, is a prospectors first indication of finding a lode. Next he gets permission from the land owner to examine the drillings around the well. From there, who knows? One thing is lacking here--
-- knowledgeable people that know how to mine and extract the gold for a people seldom versed in the technology.
I'm Dr. Poe 8)


----------



## Claudie (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting....


----------



## micronationcreation (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Dr. Poe, My chemistry knowledge/terms isn't great...In leyman's terms are you saying hydroquinone can be used as a precipitant? In h2o gold bearing solutions?


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 4, 2012)

micronationcreation said:


> Hey Dr. Poe, My chemistry knowledge/terms isn't great...In leyman's terms are you saying hydroquinone can be used as a precipitant? In h2o gold bearing solutions?


 :mrgreen: Most certainly. It will precip gold free from PGM's and tellurides. Like I said; It singles out gold ions. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Hydroquinone is also commonly used in photo developers and will reduce silver halides to silver metal. I used it for analyzing samples of undeveloped film. The sample was first heated in a solution of a B&W Kodak developer that contained hydroquinone, to convert the silver halides to silver metal. The sample was then rinsed in distilled water, the silver metal was dissolved in hot dilute nitric, cooled, and the silver was finally titrated using the Volhard method.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 5, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Hydroquinone is also commonly used in photo developers and will reduce silver halides to silver metal. I used it for analyzing samples of undeveloped film. The sample was first heated in a solution of a B&W Kodak developer that contained hydroquinone, to convert the silver halides to silver metal. The sample was then rinsed in distilled water, the silver metal was dissolved in hot dilute nitric, cooled, and the silver was finally titrated using the Volhard method.


This is true, but usually silver is removed from ionic gold solutions as the chloride prior to gold reduction. Platinum, palladium and the other platinum metals as well as copper, tellurium, selenium etc. will not co-precipitate with the gold. It was hydroquinone's presence in coffee and black walnut husks that cause surprise precipitations that I was mainly pointing out.
:mrgreen: Dr. Poe


----------



## Reno Chris (Jan 5, 2012)

> It was hydroquinone's presence in coffee and black walnut husks that cause surprise precipitations that I was mainly pointing out.





> Ever seen a coffee stain that looked so much like gold? Clean the stain with HCl and a drop of bleach. Try the stannous test on the solution. Watch it turn mauve purple. Not every time of course, but often enough to amaze.



Are you seriously saying that the gold in the local well water is so large it was visibly precipitated so that it could be seen? ie., that the golden coffee stain really had visible gold? Please be plain about what you are saying and dont beat around the bush.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 6, 2012)

Reno Chris said:


> > It was hydroquinone's presence in coffee and black walnut husks that cause surprise precipitations that I was mainly pointing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was found by researchers in 2010 that humus (decayed vegetation) had a natural ability to leach gold. The waters slowly seep down to wells. The nitric acid found now days in rain reacts with natural sodium chloride in our wells producing very very dilute gold ions. Hydroquinone (from coffee) can detect one part in 600,000 the same as stannous chloride. But with coffee stains, the thin gold film is accentuated by the glass pot to produce a golden yellow hue. Most dismiss this phenomena as just coffee oils. They don't realize that part of the oil is in fact hydroquinone and that part of the stain is in reality real gold. 
It's the stannous chloride test that confirms it once it is dissolved in HCl with a drop of bleach. No the gold doesn't come up from the wells as a colloid or nano gold metallic but as an ion of gold. 
My hidden agenda here is to interest some refiners in investigating gold mining and refining in a very poor society.
I'm hoping to stimulate the financial interest in the Appalachian mountains to help create jobs in this area. I'm building a refinery here myself. I can only hire so many people. If you or anyone is an experience prospector/refiner, you could do very well in this underdeveloped gold bonanza. It's all nano gold, but lots of it and a lot to a ton. :mrgreen: Dr. Poe


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr. Poe said:


> It was found by researchers in 2010 that humus (decayed vegetation) had a natural ability to leach gold. The waters slowly seep down to wells. The nitric acid found now days in rain reacts with natural sodium chloride in our wells producing very very dilute gold ions. Hydroquinone (from coffee) can detect one part in 600,000 the same as stannous chloride. But with coffee stains, the thin gold film is accentuated by the glass pot to produce a golden yellow hue. Most dismiss this phenomena as just coffee oils. They don't realize that part of the oil is in fact hydroquinone and that part of the stain is in reality real gold.
> It's the stannous chloride test that confirms it once it is dissolved in HCl with a drop of bleach. No the gold doesn't come up from the wells as a colloid or nano gold metallic but as an ion of gold.
> My hidden agenda here is to interest some refiners in investigating gold mining and refining in a very poor society.
> I'm hoping to stimulate the financial interest in the Appalachian mountains to help create jobs in this area. I'm building a refinery here myself. I can only hire so many people. If you or anyone is an experience prospector/refiner, you could do very well in this underdeveloped gold bonanza. It's all nano gold, but lots of it and a lot to a ton. :mrgreen: Dr. Poe




Very interesting Dr.Poe! Thank you. 8)

Later today, i'll be doing some "road side mining" for pgm's. for now, just gathering samples afters the rains.
Maybe you could shed more info about the subject in a different post.


----------



## rusty (Jan 6, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> Dr. Poe said:
> 
> 
> > It was found by researchers in 2010 that humus (decayed vegetation) had a natural ability to leach gold. The waters slowly seep down to wells. The nitric acid found now days in rain reacts with natural sodium chloride in our wells producing very very dilute gold ions. Hydroquinone (from coffee) can detect one part in 600,000 the same as stannous chloride. But with coffee stains, the thin gold film is accentuated by the glass pot to produce a golden yellow hue. Most dismiss this phenomena as just coffee oils. They don't realize that part of the oil is in fact hydroquinone and that part of the stain is in reality real gold.
> ...



Find feedlot or local farmer that uses cut hay from the roadside this way your going to find higher concentrations of PGM's in the manure pile. :twisted:


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 7, 2012)

rusty said:


> Find feedlot or local farmer that uses cut hay from the roadside this way your going to find higher concentrations of PGM's in the manure pile.


----------



## Reno Chris (Jan 7, 2012)

> you could do very well in this underdeveloped gold bonanza. It's all nano gold, but lots of it and a lot to a ton.


That's absolute, unmitigated, pure horse manure. The gold in your well water will be in the parts per quadrillion level range. We've discussed this before. Please do not tell us such baseless baloney, we know better, even if you dont. Gold from water scams are just that - scams. 



> Most dismiss this phenomena as just coffee oils.


That's because they are coffee oils and the metallic coloration is due to the same interference effect that gives oil on water a metallic sheen. I dismiss your comments as bogus BS because well waters do not contain 1 in 600,000 parts gold. Well waters will be more like 1 in 1000,0000,0000,000 parts gold, more than one million times too weak for the coffee to precipitate gold, even assuming your numbers you quoted are correct. 

We've told folks over and over that shiny gold colored things are not necessarily gold. Lots of folks want to believe it, but it isn't true - many of the ones who insist on believing end up loosing their shirts for ignoring the realities of science. We've also explained that for more than a century there have been hundreds of folks all over the planet who have been testing and sampling well, sea and river waters, geothermal water also, and none have significant (economically extractable) quantities of gold in the water, period! You are just plan wrong, no matter what your motivation is. 

I call BS.


----------



## Reno Chris (Jan 7, 2012)

And another thing!

Dr. Poe, In your original post you imply that the International California Mining Journal started or supported this gold from water scam. 

I'd like to specifically note that I am currently the assistant editor of that magazine and no, we dont support gold from water scams.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr.Poe you certainly seem to know your chemistry and have a good understanding of the reactions involved in refining and recovering precious metals or else one of our more knowledgable members would have jumped all over your posts by now pointing out the errors.
However this new direction has me a little worried, we've been down this nano gold thing a fair few times and as of yet no one seems to have proved the sceptics,me included, wrong. I hope for your sake you can substantiate your claims and can prove them or else your standing on this forum will be shattered beyond repair.
This is by the way just a personal opinion and I hope you can give us all a lesson in new ways to find and recover gold but you really need to prove this and very quickly.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, I have to say, in all my ignorance, considering my lack of formal education, the claim that gold is being recovered from water is pegging my BS meter. So much so that it may never be repaired. 

As Nick said, good doctor, do follow up with some evidence that you are correct in your report-----otherwise, your credibility on this forum will have been effectively destroyed. Once that happens, your usefulness, here, will be minimized tremendously. 

Something for readers to think about. 

*Money never goes looking for people.* People are almost always looking for money. When something sounds too good to be true, and there's as little as a dime involved, follow the money. Won't take long until you'll understand what the score is. 

Harold


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 7, 2012)

Reno Chris said:


> And another thing!
> 
> Dr. Poe, In your original post you imply that the International California Mining Journal started or supported this gold from water scam.
> 
> I'd like to specifically note that I am currently the assistant editor of that magazine and no, we dont support gold from water scams.


 :?: :?: :?: What are you talking about? I never connected the mining journal with water gold. I said they started about the nano-gold deposits of East Tennessee. But, I could be wrong (my memory) it might have been the gold prospectors association's mag.
It was back in the 90's. Besides, I didn't say that one could profit from water gold, I said that they could profit from the very rich nano-gold deposits of the Blue Ridge, Smokey mountain and Appalachian mountain regions. My mention of water borne
stains was as an indicator alone. Are you having a break down? Oh, after using 'search' I see the problem, some old debates about profiting from mining water. I'm not interested in these things other than it being part of prospecting and that hydroquinone (a very expensive reagent) can be found and extracted from natural staining organics. Quit reading between the lines. I don't write between the lines. I come straight out and tell what I mean. Dr. Poe

P.S. I see that several have deduced the same thing, will someone clue me in as to where I might have stated such BS. I reread my own posts and I cannot find that.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 7, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Dr.Poe you certainly seem to know your chemistry and have a good understanding of the reactions involved in refining and recovering precious metals or else one of our more knowledgable members would have jumped all over your posts by now pointing out the errors.
> However this new direction has me a little worried, we've been down this nano gold thing a fair few times and as of yet no one seems to have proved the sceptics,me included, wrong. I hope for your sake you can substantiate your claims and can prove them or else your standing on this forum will be shattered beyond repair.
> This is by the way just a personal opinion and I hope you can give us all a lesson in new ways to find and recover gold but you really need to prove this and very quickly.



99.99% of the gold recovered from the Rand, in South Africa (the leading producer of gold in the whole world!) is invisible to the eye (nano-gold) Don't take my word for it, check it out yourself in their book titled 'Gold Fields'.
It's a fact that most all gold deposits are ores and are just stains upon the rocks. Panning for nuggets and flakes is OK, but the big money comes from the 'little stuff'. I personally believe the source of most nuggets is from wild fires acting upon gold ores. Dr. Poe

OH, I get it. It's the 1 part in 600,000 thing, right? I personally don't involve myself in such low grade material. It costs too much to mine and refine (unless, like the Rand you have invested hundreds of millions of dollars to build such a refinery)
My rules of privacy forbid the mention of names of what I'm currently working on and for whom. You can bet your last dollar that it's not low grade. You guys crack me up. I've not seen such ado over such a small thing. Chill out. It was proven way back in the 1960's that sea water contained gold. Even with a regiment of hydrocylones, it still was way too expensive to
get serious. Not worth the effort except for some doctor's dissertation (Not mine).
Before someone gets confused again, a gold nano deposit doesn't mean that it's necessarily a low grade deposit.
Some of the nano-gold deposit assays have given 100 milligrams to an assay ton. That's not 'low grade'!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 7, 2012)

Reno Chris said:


> And another thing!
> 
> Dr. Poe, In your original post you imply that the International California Mining Journal started or supported this gold from water scam.
> 
> I'd like to specifically note that I am currently the assistant editor of that magazine and no, we dont support gold from water scams.



In the old days, when ICMJ was just CMJ, I remember quite a few articles that bordered on alchemy. In particular, I remember a guy from Utah named Lasley (I think that was his name) that monthly wrote a very weird iffy column. I also remember articles on such pseudo-science garbage as "map dowsing".


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr. Poe, I live in east Tennessee about 20min from the smokey mountain national park. I've always wondered if there was gold around here. I only just started recovering gold from e-scrap and various other related items. Ever sence I started this new hobby I have been drinking up as much knowladge on where and how to find gold. I have to say you have peaked my interest with this subject. Is there and litrature that I culd read about gold in this region, nano and the like? 

I'm not a educated man like your self but I do like to learn new things. Your posts always catch my intrest.

On a side note. My 2 year old son and myself have been watching a lot of gold shows together at night during his wind down time after bath. Because of that he now wants to go dig in the yard and pretend he is looking for gold. :lol: I plan on maybe buying a cheep little pan this spring and taking him to the river and letting him have some fun. Who knows, if he keep this interest mayb the two of us can go looking for gold for real when he is older.


----------



## Reno Chris (Jan 7, 2012)

tek4g63 - 
There are some placer gold deposits in Tennessee - see:
http://cokercreekgpaa.com/docrogers.html

Dr. Poe - 
Its the comment that the gold colored coffee stains are real gold, the gold being derived from the water. I have a problem with your claim that "*the stain is in reality real gold*" - those are your words, not mine. I think it functionally impossible that your statement is true, and a certainty that it is false. To get a visible gold film from well waters on the inside of a coffee pot, given that well waters contain gold in the parts per quadrillion level, would require that the user of said coffee pot process many billions of of pots of coffee, even if all the gold in the water were 100% deposited on the walls (and not all would be deposited on the walls). It would require the coffee drinker to make up over a million pots of coffee each day, assuming a 20 year life on the coffee pot. There are just not enough hours in a day to mix a million pots, so your claim that "*the stain is in reality real gold*" - simply cannot be true. 

Your other statement that "*My hidden agenda here is to interest some refiners in investigating gold mining and refining in a very poor society.*" also sounds like a preliminary move toward trying to get folks to invest money and effort in your refining operations. Perhaps we have misread your comments, but as you noted from past discussions, folks who claim they've recovered gold from water, monoatomic gold, ORMUS gold, etc., dont get agreement and support here. 

Yes there are gold deposits throughout a number of the Appalachian states. Many placer deposits were mined in the old days before the civil war. A few were mined in the 1980s. Some are again being investigated by mining and exploration companies because of current high metal prices. While there will be jobs for miners and related operators, I highly doubt these companies will be using small scale refiners. They are big operations which produce hundreds of thousands of ounces per year and use big commercial refiners to handle their gold like Handy and Harmon, etc. 

Nano-gold is not a term used by geologists or mining companies, and there is a huge range of particle sizes between what you can see with your eye and a nano-meter. Nevada's Carlin type gold deposits are sometimes called "micron gold" deposits. But a micron (micrometer) is one thousand times larger than a nonometer. I would suggest that nano-gold is not a good term to describe gold that is not visible to the eye.


----------



## Geo (Jan 7, 2012)

the first true gold rush in America was in the foot hills of the smokey mountains and was centered on a small town in Georgia named Dahlonega.there was so much gold produced there the US government established a mint in Lumpkin county Dahlonega Ga. the first coins produced were in 1838. from wiki ( "This court house, built in 1836, replaced the small structure used since the establishment of Lumpkin County in 1832. The town was named Dahlonega in October, 1833, for the Cherokee word Talonega meaning "golden." From its steps in 1849, Dr. M.F. Stephenson, assayer [sic] at the Mint, attempted to dissuade Georgia miners from leaving to join the California Gold Rush. His oration gave rise to the sayings: "There's millions in it," and "Thar's gold in them thar hills." )


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you for the link Reno Chris! I may have to get me a pan and play around a bit. I visit most all of the ares listed on that site several times a summer. Usually just to go tubing down the river or jumping off he big rocks and swimming around. But I also hike and backwoods camp in the mountains frequently. So all of these places are very fimillar to me! I'm kind of getting excited, I may not be able to wait till spring. Lol. Thank you again.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr.Poe forgive me but we really have had a fair number of posts and threads where the phrase nano gold has been used by the crackpots trying to support a theory that scientifically doesn't add up.
I'm aware that your knowledge far outweighs me in virtually all spheres concerning ores, recovery and refining but the fact remains you have posted about the existence of nano gold and in readily recovered form and financially attractive, so make available the information you have so we can judge whether it's fact or fiction.
Again please understand I'm not calling you a liar but you need to substantiate your claims, not to me but to the forum and it's membership and by citing South African mining sources proves nothing except it's possible similar areas exist elsewhere.
I enjoy and learn from your posts and wish them to continue so please post detailed results so we can return to the civilized world of refining amd things I better understand and which I may be involved in to however small a degree.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 7, 2012)

Reno Chris said:


> tek4g63 -
> There are some placer gold deposits in Tennessee - see:
> http://cokercreekgpaa.com/docrogers.html
> 
> ...



OK, but as to the coffee stains, lets just agree to disagree and keep the peace here on the forum. OK?


----------



## glondor (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow. Talk about shooting the messenger. I think some should reread Dr Poe's post a little closer. Perhaps we could be a little more open to information that does not quite fit in our version of normal. Can coffee stains indicate the presence of gold? Dr Poe explains how. Makes sense to me. If there is detectable gold in the water, it stands to reason there is gold in the ground. No where in Poes post did I see anything about water mining nano gold. I did see the statement 100 oz per ton of ORE. Not water. Geeze people lets get off our high horses and NOT pounce on buzz words.
How many gold ions are needed to be visable in a pot of coffee? I don't know, but as a comparison I can tell you 1 drop of gasoline will contaminate 10000 gallons of water and be visible as a sheen on the surface and detectable throughout the ten thousand gallons. Not only that but it's component parts will be detectable as well.
I dont know what the ppb would be of 1 drop per 10000 gallons but I can tell you, you CAN see it. Not exactly apples to apples but a comparison none the less.
So is it plausible for there to be a gold sheen in coffee in a high gold bearing area? Sure. Why not. I am going to get a coffee....


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 7, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Reno Chris said:
> 
> 
> > And another thing!
> ...



As part of my studies over the years, I also studied alchemy. Only to relate to modern day chemistry. Not all of alchemy was incorrect. The practice of turning lead into gold was actually done by addition of a red elixir (dry powder) to lead and the lead was cupelled. Anyone here on the forum that has dropped gold has seen that red powder, yes it was precipitated gold. The most famous of alchemists were President Andrew Jackson and of course, Agricola (of DE RE METALLICA).
The 'magic' medallion or 'philosopher's stone was a brass medallion used to drop gold from very hot gold chloride solutions.
Wither we call it nano gold, colloidal gold or micron gold, it's still invisible to the naked eye and it still exists. Dahlonega 
and Rutherfordton were locations of government mints just to accommodate the gold miners. The Appalachians are very rich, but inhabited by very poor people. I don't need investors for the refinery that I'm building. I'm building it for another happy gold miner that has his own sources for funds. I'm just the developer. My skills don't include financing. His does!
Decades ago, some came to buy up mineral rights. They paid a small sum and promised a percentage to these people.
They never came again to start mining. It was just a way for large companies to increase the value of their stock holdings. What a rip off to these honest, but poor people. Fortunately for them, a law was passed returning the mineral rights to these people. They are free to contract with honest miners/refiners. So If any of these 21,000 members have gotten an interest in these people, my obligations to them and to God has been for filled. I make no apology to the atheists, but I'm not trying to start a religious discussion. So don't anybody come back with any retorts about religion. I will ignore them.
This thread has been a general chat. It's too bad that some have gotten emotional about it. I'm Dr. Poe


----------



## glondor (Jan 7, 2012)

Just a thought. Many brands of coffee have the term gold in their name...I wonder if there is a correlation to where the beans are grown and gold bearing ground. I would not know how to check the origins of the association of the words gold and coffee but there must be a story there. 

There is even a coffee gold mine in Canada... http://www.kaminak.com/projects/core_projects/yukon_gold/


----------



## Reno Chris (Jan 7, 2012)

> Not all of alchemy was incorrect. The practice of turning lead into gold was actually done by addition of a red elixir (dry powder)



More stuff I have a problem with. Along with gold from water, we dont endorse claims that alchemy actually works. 

I am sorry if you see this as harsh, but the folks on this forum have made a major effort to keep the information presented here accurate and useful. New guys who dont know can rely on this site for useful data. Start mixing in claims that Alchemy *CAN* turn lead into gold, that water can be processed to produce economic quantities of gold, that yeast and a crock pot can be used to transmute copper or silver into gold, etc. and now you have a site full of baloney that's perfectly useless. 

If you make claims with no supporting facts about high gold content water, or that alchemists really did turn lead into gold, you need to expect to be challenged. As Nick said, "you need to substantiate your claims, not to me but to the forum and it's membership". The more outrageous the claim, the more you need to have something scientific to support it. 

I also am sort of stunned by your religious comments. No one had brought that subject up, and if somehow you assume me to be an atheist, you'd be totally wrong.


----------



## rusty (Jan 7, 2012)

Reno Chris said:


> > Not all of alchemy was incorrect. The practice of turning lead into gold was actually done by addition of a red elixir (dry powder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Investigative journalism at its best.

Reno Chris your interpretation of what Dr. Poe wrote you have taken it and blown the whole thing out of proportion to suit your own needs.

Doing a some quick research I find that Geber an alchemist discovered aqua regia, I can see the value of having studied Alchemy to compare with modern day chemistry. 

Further it's no big secret what effect acid rain is having on our buildings and bridges, this is not the first time mother earth has experienced acid rain. From the beginning to time volcanic eruptions have been spewing nitrates into the atmosphere coming back to earth as acid rain to combines with chlorides in salt water.

The ancients that had the knowledge protected it by keeping cryptic notes.


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 7, 2012)

Reno, I believe what he was saying was that this "red elixir" was actually gold that they were adding.
And I believe it is this alchemy, or at least these atempts at turning whatever into gold, that we have to thank for much of our modern day chemistry.
Not that what they were atemtping could even be done, but they learned much (about chemistry) in the trying.


----------



## rusty (Jan 7, 2012)

Platdigger said:


> Reno, I believe what he was saying was that this "red elixir" was actually gold that they were adding.
> And I believe it is this alchemy, or at least these atempts at turning whatever into gold, that we have to thank for much of our modern day chemistry.
> Not that what they were atemtping could even be done, but they learned much (about chemistry) in the trying.



Thanks Platdigger you have said it most eloquently, I'm currently blind with rage and unable to think clearly.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr. Poe said:


> The practice of turning lead into gold was actually done by addition of a red elixir (dry powder) to lead and the lead was cupelled. *Anyone here on the forum that has dropped gold has seen that red powder, yes it was precipitated gold.*
> I'm Dr. Poe



I read this clearly the first time :shock: 
Clearly stated Dr. Poe.

Tom C.


----------



## MiltonFu (Jan 8, 2012)

Rusty, I am encouraged by your response and similar ones from others.
I quote the quote of Harold.
Wise people talk because they have something to say. Fools talk because they have to say something.


----------



## Reno Chris (Jan 8, 2012)

So inquarting is refining process to turn silver or copper into gold?


----------



## glondor (Jan 8, 2012)

NO. Inquarting is a part of a process to "turn" silver or copper bearing gold into recovered gold. Seems you are being a bit obtuse. I hope it is not on purpose. 

Try substituting the words "experimental chemistry" for alchemy and "ancient research chemist" for alchemist. 

Now create a category "ancient research chemist con man" <<< This is the only attribute you are applying to "alchemist"

Dr Poe is using the "experimental chemist" and "ancient research chemist" attributes.

Your view is too narrow. You are missing the point entirely. Re read with the new substitute words and you might see the light.


----------



## Geo (Jan 8, 2012)

i believe Dr.Poe was explaining that during the time when people don't understand why it did what it did but only that it did it when you did this.what they thought they were doing by turning lead into gold was a crude form of cupelling,adding a red powder to lead and thereby creating gold metal.i can see where, in a time before modern chemistry this would border on the arcane and im sure it amazed people to see it happen not understanding the process for how it was done.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 9, 2012)

In this case 'con man' is appropriate. The alchemist were conning the kings and other people into believing that they could do magic. We as modern assayers and refiners know that the lead didn't actually turn into gold. Only that the kings and others were unfamiliar with gold precipitates and the art of cupellation. This deception got them a high rank in those societies, but came at a dear price. They were expected to keep producing gold to fill the state's or king's treasuries. Failure to locate a gold deposit and to produce gold would have cost them their heads. If they located a lode, they were given slave labor to achieve their goal. Dr. Poe


----------



## Dr. No (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I'm new to this forum and have just read - with much delight - Dr. Poe's statements about Hydroquinone. 

About extracting gold from water: He made a very viable point here, namely that these waters he mentions contain ionic gold, not nano-gold and not microclustered gold. So - a different chemistry applies. 

The very acerbic comments about nano-gold are not even applicable here, because ionic gold is an entirely different elephant in the room that no other poster here seems to have recognized. 

The only reason I signed up for this forum was to find more on the process of using hydroquinone, and also more on its properties, because I've used it successfully in the past on ionic gold and needed more insight, which Dr. Poe's various posts have supplied. Thank you, Dr. Poe!


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 2, 2012)

Dr Poe and Dr. No

Sounds like a James Bond villain get together.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 2, 2012)

Both doctors can lively discuss their theories, processes or experiments privately through PM without causing any controversy here. Nothing wrong with that. Primary aim or goal for this forum is extracting and refining gold (PM) from electronics or karat jewellery. All the rest are just exotics for selected few who like them.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the heated discussions here on the forum as both entertaining and informative, I don't like when they degrade into something else ( as they have recently). 

Please do debate the science, just don't let it get personal.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 3, 2012)

qst42know said:


> I like the heated discussions here on the forum as both entertaining and informative, I don't like when they degrade into something else ( as they have recently).
> 
> Please do debate the science, just don't let it get personal.



Well said and seconded.


----------



## drifter (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's a link to some Australian nano gold deposits, and ground water.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080623105020.htm


----------



## rusty (Feb 5, 2012)

drifter said:


> Here's a link to some Australian nano gold deposits, and ground water.
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080623105020.htm



Very interesting, I copied the article, printed into a pdf file.


----------



## butcher (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a question, this nano (billionth) particle, and billionth of what?
How is it measured, by weight? By size, and compared to what? Or how? 

What about Yocto-particles, pico-particles, milli-particles, centi-particles or giga-particles, mega partcle if it size or weight should not there be different sizes or weights for these gold particles?

How many nano particles would it take to make a gram, or would it be different numbers as the size can be different, but then could we still call it a nano particle if it was actually a micro particle.
How many nano particles to a cubic centimeter?

Basically can someone give me a weight or size to compare what a nano-particle actually is?


And if these are just very fine particles of gold in water, how would testing for them tell me that the mountains above were better than any other mountain to find gold? just because a river tested for a very fine particle of gold how would this tell me there was enough gold to make it worth my hard work? every river and creek in my area has gold, and I am sure some very fine nano particles, so what, I would look for bigger nuggets or many flakes of gold in my pan to determine where I will mine, not nano size things it would take billions of to even see with a microscope, unless my goal was to make a microscopic nugget.


----------



## Lou (Feb 5, 2012)

Pictures.

http://nestlaboratory.com/content.php?id=11


I can post pictures of the ones I made if I can find the file. I have the TEM picture of them and also the solution colors.


----------



## butcher (Feb 5, 2012)

That would be interesting, to see shapes and colors,

If these are so small of a piece of gold, could I not have them in my body from where I grew a plant in gold rich soil and ate the greens?

It seems we are talking so small thet they could actually be in our blood?


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Lou. Great pics!


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 6, 2012)

butcher said:


> I have a question, this nano (billionth) particle, and billionth of what?
> How is it measured, by weight? By size, and compared to what? Or how?
> 
> What about Yocto-particles, pico-particles, milli-particles, centi-particles or giga-particles, mega partcle if it size or weight should not there be different sizes or weights for these gold particles?
> ...



Nano typically refers to things on the scale of nanometers which are sometimes used to measure wavelengths of light as well as the Angstrom ( 1 x10-10 m).

1 nm = 1 nanometer = 1.0 × 10-9 meters

1 nm = 1.0 × 10-6 millimeters

1 cubic centimeter = 1 cc = 1 mL = 1000 mm3 (cubic millimeters)

1 cc = 10 x 10E20 cubic nanometers

So it would take 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 nanometer sized particles (1nm x 1nm x 1nm) of pure gold to make 1 cubic centimeter or 19.3 grams of gold.

But it would only take ~51,813,471,502,590,673,575.129533678756 of the same particles to make a gram of gold.  

Steve


----------



## drifter (Feb 6, 2012)

Dr Poe,

a few questions :mrgreen: 

so if i made a cup of coffee with water from the tailings dam I could get a gold sheen on the mug? (assuming nano gold is in it)

does this only work with ionic gold, or will it work with nano / colloidal gold?

can I use normal instant coffee, or do I have to get a wizz bag cafe style coffee maker? (that would be cool as it would be a legit tax deduction 8) )

Can i use this hydroquinine thing as a prospecting tool, ie sampling decayed leaf litter?

cheers mate, interisting topic.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Feb 7, 2012)

drifter said:


> Dr Poe,
> 
> a few questions :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Yes, no, yes, yes. Dr. Poe


----------



## Dr. Poe (Feb 7, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question, this nano (billionth) particle, and billionth of what?
> ...



There's something funny in watching a man beat a dead horse. LoL :lol: Dr. Poe


----------



## butcher (Mar 24, 2012)

Lou, and Steve, thanks.

I have seen nanometers used when describing the frequency of light from light emitting diodes, I just could not equate that to the size of a particle of gold, Steve when you put the numbers in there, it does start to make more sense in my mind actually how small of a measurement it actually is.

Thank you both for the information, I understand this is an old post, but I have just now read it, and appreciate the education.


----------



## morgane (Mar 5, 2013)

hello doc poe i read your post about water contain gold so i suppose that staglagmite <calcium carbonate> formed by the accumulation of calcium and other sels since milions of years also contain a hight grade of nano gold do you agree thanks


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 5, 2013)

morgane said:


> hello doc poe i read your post about water contain gold so i suppose that staglagmite <calcium carbonate> formed by the accumulation of calcium and other sels since milions of years also contain a hight grade of nano gold do you agree thanks



Wrong site my friend. Good Dr is no longer with us and for nano gold you have to look for some other places. We tend to work and deal with real gold here.


----------



## butcher (Mar 6, 2013)

"stalagmite <calcium carbonate> formed by the accumulation of calcium and other since millions of years also contain a high grade of nano gold do you agree thanks"

I would doubt that stalagmites have any gold included in the crystal structure, calcium a very reactive alkaline earth metal (or mineral) in the soil is water soluble so it dissolves in water and is carried further down into the earth with the rain water or water seeping down through the soil dissolving these reactive minerals (or metals or salts) in the soil carrying them with the water, gold is not water soluble and would not dissolve in the water to be carried down with the other more reactive metals or minerals in the water, the water dripping off of the cave roof or sweating out of the walls is saturated with this mineral, and the mineral deposits its salts over time forming crystals, crystals when they form tend to reject other minerals or salts, as these other salts may not form under the same circumstance, and would be carried away still soluble with the water or washed away as solids and not joining in the crystal structure.
This is the way I understand it so I do not see how the crystals would have any gold, as if gold was washed down some how with the water it would be as a solid metal or a particle of ore it would not form in the crystals of the stalagmite,these crystals forming would try to reject an impurity like gold no matter how small.


----------

